# First College Essay



## W.C. Dean (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello everyone. A few weeks ago I began my first college class, Introduction to Business, at Regent University (founded by Pat Robertson). I am still in high school, so I am doing it through their early college program. The whole class is a very Christian look at business, and our first paper was to examine an article about a man who tried to exemplify Christian compassion by rehiring a man who had previously broken basic rules given to him. In my paper I noted that the employees should have obeyed their boss (who had many, many years of experience) regardless of how well they thought they could do better, and I also critiqued the boss who rehired the man by noting that Christian compassion is helpful and good, but the Scriptures do not call employers/masters to give multiple chances to those who disobey them. The professor gave me a 100% grade. I was quite amazed. Here is a portion of what he wrote along with the grade:


"You have met the expectations that transcend the grading of a paper in this class and have followed the APA Writing Style & Formatting Guidelines.
You have presented an interesting treatise on evaluating the “House Call Company” case. Your following statements speak well to the posed questions and demonstrate your ability to grasp the challenges of these important issues.. [then he quoted my paper]."

The beginning of the class was a bit of struggle as I did not properly study for an exam, but I am feeling better about it all now. I am very grateful to the Lord, as he has answered my prayers by giving me the grace to focus and perform better in this class.

Reactions: Like 5 | Rejoicing 1


----------

